# spoon fly red.



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

My first red on the fly a few months ago. I learned if I want to catch reds on the fly then I have to not take my other rods with me. lol. I hope this year turns out to be just as good.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish. True statement about just taking your flyrod.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Nice fish. True statement about just taking your flyrod.


And if you go with guys who don't fly fish you always seem to be in the way.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Beautiful red. Ain't it a blast? Keep on casting!!!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Did you use my secret fly?


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Good Deal*

Nice fish...Cool spots.


----------



## JWW (Apr 5, 2006)

nice red. port Aransas?


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Great red. What size rod were you using?


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome! I caught my first Red on a fly about a month ago. H3ell, I don't want to take conventional tackle with me!
Besides when the Reds are in skinny water I think you'll catch more on a fly than any other method- short of dynamite.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

reds love spoonflies!


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Thats just the start. Just remember that feeling when you hooked the red. That'll bring you back wanting more. Congrats on ur 1st red. Theres plenty more out there. Good Luck


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

As great a fisherman as I am (choke, choke, nose growing longer, wife reading this and starting to gag), I have never caught a redfish on a fly. I have caught bass, bream, specks, goggled eyed perch and even one whiting but never a redfish.


----------

